# Healing



## torem13 (May 25, 2005)

I have a quick question about healing costs.

Revive, lesser is 5 HD
Revive is 9 HD
Revive, greater is 13 HD

So revive cost steps up by 4 HD. 

Regenerate, lesser is 8 HD
Regenerate is 9 HD
Regenerate, greater is 11 HD. 

Is we use the same stepping up per increase of ability shouldnt regenerate, lesser cost 7 HD?


----------



## astriemer (May 25, 2005)

torem13 said:
			
		

> I have a quick question about healing costs.
> 
> Revive, lesser is 5 HD
> Revive is 9 HD
> ...




I don't think that the intent was to create a step sequence, the next step in Revive is 12 dice away from greater so the pattern does not necessarily continue. Perhaps the logic of coming up with the numbers went something like this...

Revive is probably based on the fact that the standard raise dead spell is 5th level, meaning a 9th level caster is necessary (thus the 9 dice), resurrection needs a 13th level caster (thus the 13 dice) and perhaps RW reverse engineered to get the lesser revive using a 4 dice step mechanic.

Similarly, regenerate needs a 13th level caster (but it adds the equivelent of a cure critical wounds compared to the EoM regenerate) so take 5 off the 13 and you get 8 dice. So start with getting regeneration at 8 dice, but getting full regeneration at 8th level seems a bit powerful (5 levels before core casters get it), so make it weaker, then you need to create stronger versions to get full regeneration.

Actually though all the numbers are off by one as it only requires an 8th level EoM caster to get 9 dice of heal due to the free cantrip effect die.


----------

